# Dewalt DW734 Thickness Planer



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

I just ran some "scrap" mesquite (is there really such a thing?)through my new Dewalt planer... I'm still grinning from ear to ear! After I was done, I realized I hadn't even engaged the head lock... and still no snipe!! I'm sure some age will tell the true story, but out of the box... this thing is pretty sweet! I'll let you all know how it goes when I plane out all my mesquite for my table.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Nice Run tonight*

Ran some curly maple I scored for $5/bf through my new dewalt. I only had one run with a small bit of tear out, when I realized I put the board in the wrong way. I took another 32nd off and took 99% of it out. Take a look!


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i also have a 734 works well but when the knives started goin dull it was poppin my circuts quite a bit. over all good machine but.... i'm lookin for a bigger one.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

greg4269ub said:


> i also have a 734 works well but when the knives started goin dull it was poppin my circuts quite a bit. over all good machine but.... i'm lookin for a bigger one.


 Actually, mine did the same, but I had the house A/C, the shop vac and the TP all on the same circuit.... so I just shut off the A/C for a bit and had no further problems. I live in a VERY old house by the way... so I wasn't all that suprised.


----------

